# Clear lenses from Ornaments



## the tinker (Nov 17, 2018)

With all the Christmas decorations in the stores, don't forget to pick up a couple clear ornaments.




  You can get 4 lenses out of a big one that will fit your rocket ray lights.  The smaller ornaments are perfect for torpedo lights, and they even have one that will make two lenses for the Columbia lights.



 This is thick plastic, perfect for lenses.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks for the frugal advice.  I can afford to try that.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 18, 2018)

I've also made some out of safety glasses


----------



## vincev (Nov 19, 2018)

How do you cut them ?? Great tip !


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 19, 2018)

I bought a beautiful hand painted Swiss ornament for 135 dollars...
to get the perfect bubble shaped plastic package lens for my 20 dollar
japanese 60's bullet light.
threw away the ornament naturally...


----------



## the tinker (Nov 20, 2018)

That's the spirit Bob!  It's just like buying a nice girl's bike. Strip off what you need, and into the dumpster it goes....
As for Vince's question, use a sharp Exacto knife to cut them out.


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2018)

Why not just buy repoped lenses?


----------



## the tinker (Nov 20, 2018)

As far as the re-pop lenses , they are available and that's the best route to go.  The only thing is the vast majority of listed Cabe members are not serious about this hobby.  Look at the listed members, compared to the people that regularly post, some daily. I think most people come to this site for a question about their bike, maybe they want to just fix up an old bike, give it a quick rattle-can paint job and they're gone.  And where will they find a Rocket- Ray lens?  They won't. They don't have a clue as to where to get one or what kind of light they even have.  Most just want something to fill the hole in their rusty light, they don't even care if it works.                                                                                                                                                                                                          Us regulars here can find it easily, and we won't have to search on Ebay to pay the inflated price of 20 bucks or more for it either. I post lots of tips and how to do it ideas in the Restoration Tips thread. These aren't for the knowledgeable regulars that are here on the Cabe, and for those who want a perfect bike. 
My posts are for the back-yard guys, that maybe can't afford to spend any money on a rusty old bike, and just want to have some fun. This is why I have switched my bike hobby to the rat-rods and " ride them as they are" clunkers. I came to the conclusion, now that I am older, I had more fun back then.  Prices are over the top on parts anyway , and for myself, I am back in 1958 when I was riding these ballooners... just for fun. Gosh , I wish I was a kid again, picking up old ballooners off the curb. Now that was fun, and didn't cost an arm and a leg.
 Me... a long time ago....


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 22, 2018)

Getting back to the original post , That's a cool idea !


----------

